# Some cool new "Priority 1" options...



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Edit: Pricing sheets have been changed to reflect the January price increase, but no mention of any of these options. :dunno:


SARAFIL, can you please post the updated E46 "Pricing sheets"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Wow... that'll make a statement.


http://www.m3supercar.com/e46interiorb.html


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> http://www.m3supercar.com/e46interiorb.html


most of those are P-shops


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> most of those are P-shops


That makes sense. I certainly hope the Phoenix/Laguna Seca is.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> That makes sense. I certainly hope the Phoenix/Laguna Seca is.


that one's not :rofl:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> that one's not :rofl:


I was afraid of that. :rofl: 

: puke:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> I was afraid of that. :rofl:
> 
> : puke:


Throw some Eucalyptus wood in that car, and you'll definately have a : puke: reaction.


----------



## RST (Mar 11, 2003)

*FAT2 - Alcantara*

I'm about to order a new car and my dealer said this is a no cost option..


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

jw said:


> Sport seats option on a E46... Cuánto, por favor?


$550


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> $550


Also interesting: Imola Red, Estoril Blue and Carbon Black are available as special order on X5. MSRP is $2500.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Of course you may have a difficult time convincing a dealer to order a M3 with those options, especially in states such as California where deposits are 100% refundable.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hasn't Myrtle always been a separate option?

Aside from the seat option, I've seen all the E46/E46M3 stuff before (I have one). Is this a sign that BMWNA will offer more a-la-carte stuff in the future?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Hasn't Myrtle always been a separate option?
> 
> Aside from the seat option, I've seen all the E46/E46M3 stuff before (I have one). Is this a sign that BMWNA will offer more a-la-carte stuff in the future?


Wood trim was eliminated as a "stand-alone" option, coming only with the Premium Package. If the car is a sold order, though, we can now order it as a stand-alone once again.

Lumbar, Auto-Dim Mirror, and Rear Sunshade have been "secretly available" for a while, but required a bit more effort than what is currently necessitated. It's now really simple-- no special procedures required. You just have to mark the car as "Priority 1", and then those extra options become available to choose from.

Sport Seats and Headlight Washers have not been normal stand-alone options, and have up until now been available only with their required packages.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> $550


Excellent!!


----------



## AegeanM3 (Jun 23, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Carbon black/kiwi/eucalyptus


Here is a REAL pic...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

AegeanM3 said:


> Here is a REAL pic...


Wow.... Neither the leather nor the wood look particularly attractive in that pic. :thumbdwn:

I'd really like to see them offer a dark, anthracite colored wood, or possibly maple. This stuff doesn't looks so good. I don't like the finish on it either.

Too bad...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've seen Kiwi twice. Once on a PY M3C at a dealer, and once on a Dakar coupe at a local M3 meet (I've posted pics of both here). I actually like unusual color when used correctly, and I think it works well with Phoenix. I don't know if it'll go with anything else, though.


----------



## AegeanM3 (Jun 23, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I've seen Kiwi twice. Once on a PY M3C at a dealer, and once on a Dakar coupe at a local M3 meet (I've posted pics of both here). I actually like unusual color when used correctly, and I think it works well with Phoenix. I don't know if it'll go with anything else, though.


Well it seems to go pretty well with Aegean Blue. :thumbup: I'll let you decide...


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> *X5:*
> 0216-- Servotronic
> 0456-- Comfort Seats (3.0 only, standard option on 4.4)
> 0494-- Heated Front Seats (otherwise only available as part of ZCW)


What is Servotronic?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I'd really like to see them offer a dark, anthracite colored wood, or possibly maple.


Hey! That'll reduce the exclusivity of my Individual Birch Anthracite. Don't do that! 





































More here.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> 0488-- Lumbar Support
> 
> :clap:


:clap: :clap:

:thumbup:

Its about freakin' time. I'd like to think that it was our constant :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:ing about this that led to the availability of this-- but whatever the reason, better late than never. I still think it should be standard--but this is much better than reserving it for premium pkg 330s only.


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> What's this high glass shadowline trim? :dunno:


It's the black trim around the windows, like the ZHP. I ordered my 04 M3 with this option.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

bten said:


> What is Servotronic?


Servotronic (vehicle-speed sensitive) power assist steering.

I got that info from an e34, hopefully it's the same for the X5.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> _*Non-M E46:*_
> 0415-- Rear Sunshade


Is this the power version?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Servotronic is the real variable assist that's been available on 5s and 7s for a decade now, and is also an integral part of Active Steering in the E60/63.

And 0415 is the code people used to get the power shade back in the day.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

I like the LSB interior :eeps:


----------



## Swing (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi, I have a question:

Is the Kiwi leather a no-cost option or does the consumers have to pay an extra $1000 for it?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

SARAFIL, Can we get Laguna Seca Blue Nappa Leather on a 760?

Seriously, thanks for the info...I know a coupla people who'll be wanting lumbar support on their 325s and 330 ZHPs.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

philippek said:


> SARAFIL, Can we get Laguna Seca Blue Nappa Leather on a 760?


Only in combination with Kalahari Beige exterior.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Only in combination with Kalahari Beige exterior.


 Now that would be a weird combination


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

cenotaph said:


> Is this the power version?


Yes. Up/down switch on the dash, next to the DSC button.


----------



## stevenh7 (Dec 20, 2003)

Sarafil,

I'm not sure what the Non-M E46 means but I really would like to get a 325CI with the lumbar support. Does the 12/8 Guide indicate that is possible? Do you know if anyone has been able to order it? Also, what does priority 1 - Customer ordered mean?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

stevenh7 said:


> Sarafil,
> 
> I'm not sure what the Non-M E46 means but I really would like to get a 325CI with the lumbar support...


Non-M E46 means any 3 that's not a M3. So a 325Ci would be a non-M E46.


----------



## Kit Kat (Jun 23, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Do they even make E46 M3s without the SMG anymore? I've never seen an E46 M3 with the traditional manual transmission in person...Heck, every single E46 M3 at the last Bimmerfest I saw were SMGs.
> 
> It's a great myth I think that the E46 M3s come with manuals.


Dan Tackett's M3 is MT, and my student on Saturday at Laguna Seca had a MT M3.

EDIT: Damn cookies, I posted this from Kit Kat's house...

Raffi :angel:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

stevenh7 said:


> Sarafil,
> 
> I'm not sure what the Non-M E46 means but I really would like to get a 325CI with the lumbar support. Does the 12/8 Guide indicate that is possible? Do you know if anyone has been able to order it? Also, what does priority 1 - Customer ordered mean?


(1) non-M = not an ///M version.

(2) Priority 1- Customer Sold
Priority 2- Dealer Use
Priority 3- Priority Stock
Priority 4- Stock
Priority 5- Non Priority Stock (a.k.a. "someone take this thing off our hands")

Those are the common ones.... there are some other special ones, like Priority "0" (Tourist Delivery/ED)


----------



## stevenh7 (Dec 20, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> (1) non-M = not an ///M version.
> 
> (2) Priority 1- Customer Sold
> Priority 2- Dealer Use
> ...


Thanks. So these new options would probably not be available with ED?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

stevenh7 said:


> Thanks. So these new options would probably not be available with ED?


I would likely agree with that statement. These are still considered "special orders", and all they've done is made them much easier to do. That still doesn't change BMW's policy on ED and Special Orders.


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Is it possible, in any way, to get Alcantara seats in a non-ZHP 330i in the U.S.? I love this stuff, but don't necessarily want the ZHP package...


----------



## dfpardo (Dec 7, 2003)

*Non-M E46 Option Pricing*

Could you post the pricing on the Non-M E46 options:

0415-- Rear Sunshade
0431-- Auto-Dim Mirror
0438-- Myrtle Wood Trim
0481-- Sport Seats
0488-- Lumbar Support

Thanks!


----------

